# Nouveau MB - prendre une photo avec caméra intégrée



## benoit.luthy (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un nouveau Macbook. C'est mon premier Mac et je dois dire que jusqu'ici j'en suis très content...

Néanmoins je découvre un peu l'univers et j'ai parfois quelques questions...

L'une d'elle concerne la caméra/appareil photo intégrée au dessus de l'écran. Je ne sais pas quel programme je dois utiliser (je n'en trouve pas) pour me permettre de faire une photo ou un film par ce biai...

En configurant l'ordi, j'ai dû faire une photo de moi, mais depuis l'installation, je ne sais pas quel programme utiliser pour pouvoir faire des photos.

Cette question vous paraîtra sans doute très bête, mais c'est gentil de m'aider!

Bonne soirée, merci!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

PhotoBooth.

Tu trouvera cette application dans ton dossier Applications.

Tu peux également passer par iMovie pour après avoir pris des captures vidéo, réalisait directement un petit montage. Tu le trouvera également dans ce même dossier Application.


----------



## benoit.luthy (22 Janvier 2009)

hahaha, merci beaucoup!

En fait j'avais lu à pleins d'endroits que photobooth faisait ca, mais ne le voyant pas dans le dock et ne le trouvant pas en cherchant avec la "loupe", je me demandais si je l'avais ou pas...

Merci beaucoup alors! ++


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Janvier 2009)

benoit.luthy a dit:


> hahaha, merci beaucoup!
> 
> En fait j'avais lu à pleins d'endroits que photobooth faisait ca, mais ne le voyant pas dans le dock et ne le trouvant pas en cherchant avec la "loupe", je me demandais si je l'avais ou pas...
> 
> Merci beaucoup alors! ++


C'est "Photo Booth" en deux mots. Ça raccourcit la recherche.


----------

